# Instrument cluster pinout



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

Could someone please give me an instrument cluster pinout for MK1 TT 1999, the cluster is 8N1 919 860C, Magneti Marelli. I'm trying to install an Audi A6 cluster, and can't find a pinout to know where should the wires go. I have a pinout from a TT 2000- but it is different.

Thanks in advance )


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

any1? (


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

A318T said:


> any1? (


is your ecu immo defeated?


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

not yet. immo off is one of the soultions, of course, but i want to make it to work with the immo still on


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

Common ppl, help me out I want to get rid of the faulty MM cluster and install a VDO..


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Are they even the same?


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

they are not the same, if they'd be the same i wouldn't have a problem with the pins.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

are just trying to swap the whole cluster or just the LCD in the middle?


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

the whole cluster


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

What year A6 is it out of?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

They dont even have the same form factor how are you going to fit it in the dash?

A6









TT


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

I will show as soon as I'm done. I have already done that with my A3, it also now has an A6 full FIS dash.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Do you have a bentley?


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

No, I unfortunately don't. If you or someone who has maybe could get me a scan of the pages and email.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

A318T said:


> No, I unfortunately don't. If you or someone who has maybe could get me a scan of the pages and email.


I need one too.


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

I have the pinouts for the A6 cluster and TT (after 2000) cluster. These I can share if needed.


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

up  still in need


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

A318T said:


> I have the pinouts for the A6 cluster and TT (after 2000) cluster. These I can share if needed.





A318T said:


> up  still in need


curious to the project...


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm really stuck here...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A318T said:


> I'm really stuck here...


Where are you from? I have the bently cd rom, but cant get it to work with windows 7:banghead:


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

Kiev, Ukraine  ehem...


----------



## I-PlayWithMyGolf (Feb 27, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Where are you from? I have the bently cd rom, but cant get it to work with windows 7:banghead:


right click.. go to properties.... select the compatibility tab.... check the box that says run this program in compatibility mode for.... and then select windows XP service pack 2... should solve your problem


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I-PlayWithMyGolf said:


> right click.. go to properties.... select the compatibility tab.... check the box that says run this program in compatibility mode for.... and then select windows XP service pack 2... should solve your problem


I will try that thanks! On vita I just had to click run as an administrator and it was that simple haha


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys.. help me out


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Still can't get it to work haha


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Could you give your pin out for the 2000 Audi TT? I need to run SDS and I have no idea how to make it work. I figure the pinout will be a good start.

Thanks pal


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Still can't get it to work haha


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah i cant get mine to work on vista..


----------



## A318T (Aug 29, 2007)

after 2000 TT dash pinout

Blue 32-pin connector
• 1 - → Terminal 15 
• 2 - Brake pad wear 
• 3 - Speedometer output 1 
• 4 - Not used 
• 5 - Fuel gauge sender 
• 6 - Tank warning OBD 2 
• 7 - Terminal 31 (sensor earth) 
• 8 - Coolant temperature 
• 9 - Terminal 31 (load earth) 
• 10 - Oil pressure 2 (high) 
• 11 - Speed signal 
• 12 - Air conditioner shutoff 
• 13 - Electronic throttle 
• 14 - Convertible top 
• 15 - Terminal 58d 
• 16 - Not used 
• 17 - → Main beam 
• 18 - Left turn signal indicator 
• 19 - Not used 
• 20 - Terminal 58s 
• 21 - Driver's door contact 
• 22 - Low coolant 
• 23 - Terminal 30 
• 24 - Terminal 31 (load earth) 
• 25 - Consumption signal 
• 26 - Right parking light 
• 27 - Left parking light 
• 28 - Speedometer input 
• 29 - Low brake fluid 
• 30 - S-contact 
• 31 - Speedometer output 2 
• 32 - ESP/TCS 

Green 32-pin connector
• 1 - → Door contact (all doors) 
• 2 - Transponder 1 
• 3 - Not used 
• 4 - Not used 
• 5 - W-wire 
• 6 - Tailgate/boot lid 
• 7 - Right turn signal indicator 
• 8 - Not used 
• 9 - Not used 
• 10 - Airbag 
• 11 - Standing time output 
• 12 - Terminal 61 
• 13 - Parking brake 
• 14 - Engine check 
• 15 - Oil level/oil temperature 
• 16 - Not used 
• 17 - → Transponder 2 
• 18 - CAN high speed (drive +) 
• 19 - CAN high speed (drive -) 
• 20 - CAN high speed (drive screen) 
• 21 - ABS monitoring 
• 22 - CAN low speed (convenience +) 
• 23 - CAN low speed (convenience -) 
• 24 - CAN low speed (convenience screen) 
• 25 - Bonnet 
• 26 - Filler neck compartment lid 
• 27 - Belt buckle 
• 28 - K-wire 
• 29 - Ambient temperature input 
• 30 - Terminal 58de (ext. dimmer potentiometer) 
• 31 - Selector lever position display 
• 32 - Headlight range control 


Grey 32-pin connector
• 1 - → Menu switch 
• 2 - Menu switch (out A) 
• 3 - Menu switch (out B) 
• 4 - Menu switch (enter) 
• 5 - CAN high speed (display +) 
• 6 - CAN high speed (display -) 
• 7 - CAN high speed (display screen) 
• 8 - Front passenger's door contact 
• 9 - Not used 
• 10 - Not used 
• 11 - Enable 
• 12 - Clock 
• 13 - Data 
• 14 - Brake light 
• 15 - Washer fluid level 
• 16 - Tail light/dipped beam 
17 - → On-board computer (left) 
• 18 - On-board computer (right) 
• 19 - On-board computer (reset) 
• 20 - Not used 
• 21 - Summer/winter setting 
• 22 - Not used 
• 23 - Navigation control group 1 
• 24 - Navigation control group 2 
• 25 - Not used 
• 26 - Not used 
• 27 - Not used 
• 28 - Not used 
• 29 - Not used 
• 30 - Not used 
• 31 - Not used 
• 32 - Not used 


Black, 4-pin connector for radio controlled clock
• 1 - → Radio controlled clock signal (data) 
• 2 - Radio controlled clock 5V 
• 3 - Not used 
• 4 - Radio controlled clock earth


----------

